
Why Are Men Still Explaining Things to Women? - erikig
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/us/why-are-men-still-explaining-things-to-women-mansplaining-authority-gender.html
======
giantg2
I know women who do this too. Seems like sexist stereotyping to label it in
the way they did. Not to mention it's not gender identity friendly.

~~~
giantg2
Why is this downvoted?

~~~
rbecker
Only one side is allowed to use anecdotal evidence.

------
domano
>>After he discovers that Ms. Solnit’s latest book was about the British
photographer Eadweard Muybridge, he cuts her off, to pontificate,
relentlessly, on a “very important” Muybridge book he thinks she should read.

Turns out, it was her book. And he hadn’t read it.

lol

